# Delay in issuing EEA family permit



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi m new dont know how to use this forum..I need some help we applied for eea family permit for my husband from paris france m italian national and my husband hokds french residence card both of us are from pakistan..we submitted our documents on 29th june ..I really wanna complain about delay but I dont know what to say and I dont have any contact details ...Please help thanksss in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just wait till you get your EEA family permit. They are very busy at the moment.


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

Its gonna b a month on 29th july what you guys think shld we complaint about this our wait and please share the website link where I can write a complaint about this delay..Thanks alot


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Complaining doesn't get it any sooner. I said they are very busy and everything is delayed at the moment.


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

Oky thankss alot for your reply ... I ll wait and ll let you guys know when and what they reply


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi good news my husband got his FP ....now i need information about what to do when we enter in uk ..i think we need to apply for PR ...what we need to apply for PR for me and my husband and our daughter. ..thankss in advance please help me as i wanna do my homework before moving to uk ...thanks again


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

hello abrish,

Congrats on getting the FP approved. Could you please provide the timeline?
I applied for the FP from Paris as well and I'm still waiting for a reply. I applied on the 29th of July.

-thanks in advance


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

Well we applied on 30th june...hope you get your FP soon ..


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

did you get any acknowledgement mail while they were processing the application?

So you applied on 30th june and received the FP on 13th August?

Thats a pretty long wait


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

I think now it wont take that much ..when we applied my husband told me that day there were 200 ppl at visa application centre ..yes they sent us 2 emails 1 that they hv forward to ukvi and 2nd to collect our pp


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

When did you receive the forwarded to UKVI email?

I need my passport urgently because I have to collect my carte de sejour from the prefecture. I dont understand why they are delaying it: :frusty:


----------



## abrish (Jul 18, 2014)

On 1st july after 1 day


----------



## kiranchaithanya (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you for your response abrish

And good luck with EEA1 and EEA2


----------



## init (Nov 15, 2014)

*To Joppa*



Joppa said:


> Complaining doesn't get it any sooner. I said they are very busy and everything is delayed at the moment.


Hi Joppa,

I just want to tell you that your name is very well chosen. Not answering the question, and just insisting on your point, you clearly demonstrated that you are definitely a Joppa, without any doubt whatsoever.


----------

